# Louisiana Fly-in trip.  A little long so beware



## brriner (Jun 6, 2017)

Joel, Wendell and I left Douglas about 6:45 Thursday morning and drove to NOLA.  I'd made lodging reservations through Expedia about 5 weeks ago so I knew we were all set.  I won't go into a lot of detail about how the *La Quinta Inn at 301 Camp Street, New Orleans, LA* screwed us over on our hotel room.  When the bus with a large tour group was unloading right when we got the the hotel, I was a bit concerned.  My fears were not unfounded.  Suffice to say that corporate will be hearing from me a LOT.  A king suite with sleeper sofa does not "somehow get changed" to a room with two double beds!  3 grown men can't sleep that well in a double double.  When I asked to be moved to a king suite I was told none were available.  When I asked for a roll away bed, I was told they could not give me one because of the fire code.  I swear if it hadn't been raining like a tall cow pizzing on a flat rock - and everything else was booked in the surrounding area - we'd have walked.  Couldn't do it though so I get to talk to corporate about how the *La Quinta Inn at 301 Camp Street, New Orleans, LA* screwed us over on our hotel room.

We had supper at Fogo de Chao though, and I'd be happy to do that a LOT.  Great meat selection and truly all you care to eat.  I'm surprised I don't still have the meat sweats.  I can tell you that, as a man who hasn't had a drink in almost 26 years, there's not much to be done on Bourbon Street if you're sober.  It was just a crowded, kind of smelly, dirty feeling place to me.  I didn't think it was somewhere I'd want to take my wife if we ever go back to New Orleans.  We were back at the place that screwed us over on our hotel room, the  *La Quinta Inn at 301 Camp Street, New Orleans, LA*, by about 9:25. 

We got a call at 9:38 Thursday night saying that the captain said we MIGHT not be able to fly on Friday.  As of right then, it was a go, but weather looked iffy. That was a bummer and I didn't sleep well because of it.  That and the fact that another grown man had his knee squarely in my back all night because we had to sleep together in a full sized bed because the *La Quinta Inn at 301 Camp Street, New Orleans, LA* screwed us over on our hotel room.....

4:30 a.m. on Friday Joel, Wendell, and I departed New Orleans to go to Barataria and meet up with Captain Theophile (pronounced Toe Feel) Bourgeois who would be our pilot and our guide for the day. 






He was very knowledgeable and funny to boot.  He showed us many sights on the flight to the Chandeleur Islands and joked around a good bit too.  It was like fishing with someone you've known for years.  

We were on the fishing grounds and wading by 7:30 but we had to work for the fish all day. I hooked up first about 20 minutes after we started but the gator trout shook the hook.  Captain caught one, and I missed another.  Joel caught one, and I missed one.  Wendell caught, I missed.  Theophile screams over at me... "Day got chicken on sale at da Piggly Wiggly!"  And it was funny as all get out.  I caught 2 or 3 and missed another one or two.  Joel was hot...he wasn't missing squat.  Theophile, after another miss by me, said "Maybe you can go be Joel's net boy."  I almost fell over.  Good natured ribbing and honest conversation about limits and conservation, among other things, took place over the next few hours.  Some rain and wind moved through a couple times, but never enough to make him say we needed to pack it in.  We stopped and had sandwiches and chips for lunch during one of the little showers. Captain Theophile was a workhorse from the time we stepped out until he cleaned and stowed the equipment for the flight back to Barataria.

We fished HARD all day.  Probably walked about 4 miles back and forth across the flat chasing mullet.  At 2:15, I caught the 75th trout and we started back toward the plane.  


I wanted a picture like this since I saw it on his website.  











He did not disappoint.  The ride back in was smooth and Theophile and another of his guides had our catch cleaned an on ice within about 45 minutes of us getting back to the lodge.  Until this day, I had NEVER seen a wheelbarrow full of trout...  This is how they move fish from the plane to the cleaning table.






After a great meal of fried softshell crab, fried fish, and the fixin's we turned in about 10:00 Friday night.

Up at 5:00 again for breakfast and on the water by 6:40 with Captain Taylor, who looks to be about 3 or 4 years younger than my boys.  We rode for about 10 minutes to the first red fish hole.  Started fishing with jigs and spoons then I saw this and had to stop to take a picture.

When you're greeted by God's beauty, you're truly humbled...






We caught about 6 in this location but Taylor wasn't happy with the action.  We made a couple moves with nothing else happening before he decided we needed to find the sunshine.  He told us to button them up cause we were going to make a run.  Taylor's boat is a 25-26 foot Skeeter with a 300 hp Yamaha 4 stroke.  We were on plane in no time and running.  I mean fast.  That thing will blow the water out of your eyes!  4000 rpm was 42 mph on the GPS.  

We ended up at a low sea wall and started throwing our spoons and jigs.  Taylor put on a popping cork with an 18 inch leader and a Gulp shrimp on a jig head, threw it up next to the wall and popped it twice.  Cork disappeared and a 19 inch red came to the boat.  He told us he was going to throw once more and if he caught another, we'd all switch over.  Great cast right next to the wall...two pops.  BAM!  18 inch red in the box.  All of us quickly got changed over and proceeded to fill our limit along that wall in the next hour and a half.  With our fish on ice, it was time for the ride back.  Sunglasses on, hat taken off so it didn't blow away and we ran the 20 or so miles back to the lodge in a relatively short time.  

Taylor's guiding skills are without question, but his photography skills leave a bit to be desired.  
Here's the cleaning table with our day's catch. I wish we'd had their copper colored side to the camera.  They were gorgeous fish.






Lunch that day was fried pork chops with red beans and rice.  It was dynamite!  We decided since we were only about 40 minutes from NOLA, we needed to go back for another tour.  Went to a big cemetery, then we headed to the market district to hit up Cafe Du Monde for some beignets because...that's what you do.  They're as good as everyone says!






Supper that evening was shrimp etoufee, rice, and fried softshell shrimp.  Never had them before.  All they did was clip the horn, batter em up and fry em.  They were good, but I'd have enjoyed some regular fried shrimp better.

In short (I know it's too late for that) I highly recommend Bourgeois Fishing Charters out of Barataria, LA.  They can be found at http://www.neworleansfishing.com  Everything was top-notch from the accommodations to the food to the captains.  I couldn't have asked for anyone to work any harder for me than these folks did.

The one thing I absolutely CANNOT recommend from this trip is the *La Quinta Inn at 301 Camp Street, New Orleans, LA*.  

UPDATE on this situation below.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 6, 2017)

Great trip. 
Great write-up. 
Great times!

BTW- what was the name of that place you can't recommend for lodging?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jun 6, 2017)

Great report! I've always like Captain Theophile on the few shows I have seen him on.


----------



## getaff (Jun 6, 2017)

What does a trip like that costs if I do not stay and that horrible La Quinta Inn at 301 Camp Street, New Orleans, LA!


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 6, 2017)

Awesome.  That captain is on another forum I frequent.  This trip is on my bucket list.


----------



## brriner (Jun 6, 2017)

*Already heard back from La Quinta*

I wrote La Quinta Corporate this morning and told them of my dissatisfaction with their property in NOLA.  I got this back a little while ago...


_Good morning, Mr. Riner. Thank you for letting us know about the issue you encountered when you were with us last week. Yes, indeed, I agree with you that you should be totally refunded.  We are contacting Expedia now requesting that they refund all your charges.  I am very sorry that we did not have your suite blocked for you.  I would also like to mail  you a certificate for a complimentary night at any LaQuinta – is the Douglas, Ga. address where you can receive our letter? And I should add, this error was ours, not Expedia’s.  Again, I sincerely apologize for your inconvenience and regret that we did not handle your reservation better.  Please give us another opportunity in the future to provide the service you expect. 

Best regards,
_


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. At least they admitted guilt and you are getting refunded.


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 6, 2017)

Brad, I've got to get with you and Wendell for all the details. That sounds like a great trip for the boys and I.

Your fb posts already had me plotting. Glad y'all had a great trip, except for that one thing.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 6, 2017)

Very cool trip .... looks like good times for all


----------



## brriner (Jun 6, 2017)

SGADawg said:


> Brad, I've got to get with you and Wendell for all the details. That sounds like a great trip for the boys and I.
> 
> Your fb posts already had me plotting. Glad y'all had a great trip, except for that one thing.



Shoot me a message here or on FB.  Glad to let you know anything and share the information.


----------



## skiff23 (Jun 7, 2017)

Awesome. Thanks for the info . I will be looking into dates for this !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2017)

Cool trip! Never did a day "fly in" trip to the Chandeleur Islands but I've done a few mothership trips where we stay out for a few days and that's always a blast. That place is something else! If anyone is an inshore fisherman, that place is a MUST! Thanks for sharing!

We go out with Southern Sports Fishing. They prepare all meals and you just fish.
http://www.chandeleurfishingcharters.com/boats.html


----------



## Nannyman (Jun 26, 2017)

I met Theophile about 10 or so years ago. Named one of my Dogs after him. Real nice guy.  Dog is of Cajun decent. Lol.


----------

